# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  Living on the road or on the trail

## berrybunches

I have always been interested in sustaining a traveling lifestyle. I know some people do this but am not sure how they pay their way. 
Some stay in campers traveling the country, some people backpack and whatnot.

Does anyone know how this is possible? I am mostly interested in the cost aspect.

----------


## dannno

It only costs $20  (if you want the "official" guide )



http://www.geocities.com/CollegePark/Union/7807/




Keep a smell out for bleach. They'll purposely throw it on their to destroy the food.

----------


## berrybunches

> It only costs $20  (if you want the "official" guide )
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/CollegePark/Union/7807/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep a smell out for bleach. They'll purposely throw it on their to destroy the food.


I guess it could be cheaper than I thought!

----------


## Dr.3D

> 


Oh my, who threw away that perfectly good white girl?

----------


## berrybunches

Um...thanks for the replies

----------

